# Working overseas as a Canadian PCP....



## pcpcanada (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum,

Im currently a certified Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario (2 year college course, 6 hour provincial exam) You can say its compared between the US Emt I/ Emt-P levels.

Also had IV training, Which isnt really part of the scope here for PCP's, But some services allow it. 

I also have ACLS, PALS and ITLS.

Ive been searching a ton for over seas work, either remote or emergency response.

I have 7 years combined experience in the EMS.

Any advice would be great....


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 26, 2014)

I am not %100 sure on how your system works in Canada, however most of the middle east contracts and remote medical contracts overseas require that you be the highest level pre-hospital provider in your home country. With that said, I have still worked with providers who where 1 level under, but they where all eventually replaced with the highest level EMS providers in their home country. Its not unusual on a contract to work with Paramedics from Ireland, England, Australia, South Africa, Germany, USA, Canada, ect... so I have worked/spoke to quite a few guys from all over. "EMT" roles are normally filled by TCN's and non-western staff


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 9, 2014)

pcpcanada said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Also had IV training, Which isnt really part of the scope here for PCP's, But some services allow it.



Alberta calls their PCPs EMTs and they're allowed to do IVs.  You should check out Alberta for jobs in the oilpatch EMS.


----------

